# Problem mit Javascript und Mozilla Firefox



## Kopfballstar (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
im IE funktioniert dieses Javascript aber im Firefox nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen warum? Danke!

	<script language="JavaScript">
	<!--

	function goto(portal)
	{
		var width = screen.width;	

		if (width >= 750 && width <= 1000)
			{
			window.location.href = "index_"+portal+"_800.htm"
			}
		if (width == 1024)
			{
			window.location.href = "index_"+portal+"_1024.htm"
			}
		if (width > 1024)
			{
			window.location.href = "index_"+portal+"_1280.htm"
			}
	}
	//-->
	</script>


----------



## saschaf (12. Januar 2005)

goto ist ein reserviertes Wort. Die Function muss einen anderen Namen erhalten.

Noch 2 Tips:

1) Firefox hat eine Javascript-Konsole. Hier kannst du sofort sehen wo deine Fehler sind.
2) Tuorials.de hat ein Javascript-Forum. Also beim nächsten JS-Problem gleich dort Posten.*moved 2  Javascript *


----------

